# Can you use Mineral Oil found in a drug store?



## Don Powers (Aug 13, 2001)

I've found mineral oil in the drug store used for as 'laxative'. It says the Active Ingredient: Mineral Oil and the Inactive Ingredients: Mixed Tocopherols added as a stablilizer. Can this be used?

Thanks,
Don Powers


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2001)

Hi Don and all.
Yes, indeed. That's how I started. However, I would recommend purchasing from one of the sources posted on beesource.com such as Penreco or STE Oil.(Look up the information for STE Oil posted on this bulletin board. You are sure to get the very same fgmo but at a much lower price. Drugstore prices are usually high.
Any one buying mineral oil from a drugstore should make sure that it is food grade mineral oil (which is odorless, tasteless and colorless) as in contrast to baby oil which is scented and definitely not good for using in the hive.
Please feel free to contact me if still in doubt.
Best regards.
Dr. Rodriguez


----------



## Don Powers (Aug 13, 2001)

Thanks for giving us a choice in treatments for the mite problems. I am new to beekeeping this year and when I learned of the FGMO treatment I wanted to start off without having to relay on pesticides to control the mite problem. 

Sincerely,
Don Powers


----------

